# Rear Cargo Light Switch and Annoying Door Chime!



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I have two questions:

1. How can I make the switch that turns the truck bed cargo light on actually turn off ALL THE TIME???

2. The Passenger Door can be open with the key in ACC, but the driver door beeps like hell.... (By switching it to ON, it beeps 3 times and stops, HOWEVER - then you can't turn off the cargo light...


I really like parking and opening all the doors and playing my stereo loud at the beach or when I'm camping.... That beep is HORRIBLE!!!

There has to be a way without just taking the lightbulb out to stop this annoyance from happening...


My Amp draws enough power by itself - don't need the cargo light to come on automatically, and hate that beep...

IDEAS????????????????


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Close the door and open all the windows, or tape the door jamb switch so it thinks the door is closed.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

You can turn off the cargo light by turning the switch to on and then back to off. If you open another door after doing this you will have to cycle the switch on and off again.

Don't know about the chime. Like B13boy said, you can lower the windows and close the doors and that would fix
both problems.

OkieScot


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Find out where the chime is under the dash and just disconnect it. Have done this on a couple cars now, but not on the Nismo yet.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I usually just roll the windows down...but actually, I wonder if that chime has a fuse we can pull?


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

The "you forgot your keys in the car, dumbass" chime is normally triggered by a switch on the ignition stalk. If you remove the clamshell around the steering column you should see a small single lead connected to it. When you pull it off the dinging should stop. Of course, the new Frontier may not be set up that way so you'll have to find out 


- Greg -


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Well... I really don't want to "Ghetto-Rig" it with taping the sensor...

I guess the best solution for the cargo light is to put a switch inline with the stock cargo switch that completely opens the circuit when its switched...

The door chime sucks, but I think its a great idea to just simply remove the buzzer!!! ANYONE KNOW WHERE IT IS?


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*Door Chime!*

I fixed it!!!!! The doors can be open and the ACC on the ignition and the BEEP BEEP IS GONE!!!

There is a small plug directly beneath the steering shaft below the dash.. UNPLUG IT AND THE DRIVERS DOOR BEEP STOPS...

It doesn't effect anything but the drivers door beep...





Still haven't figured out how to turn off the cargo light permanantly.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> I fixed it!!!!! The doors can be open and the ACC on the ignition and the BEEP BEEP IS GONE!!!
> 
> There is a small plug directly beneath the steering shaft below the dash.. UNPLUG IT AND THE DRIVERS DOOR BEEP STOPS...
> 
> ...



Yep... thats the wire I was talking about. Glad you found it 

As for the cargo light, try switching off your interior light switch. You know, the one that has OFF-ON-DOOR settings. Im wondering if the cargo light is connected into the same switch as the interior light for when you open the door. Worth a shot, anyway 


- Greg -


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

MrFancyPants.
Its not, I run around with all my interior lights off as a rule, and the bed light still comes on. 


SDBryan, can you be a bit more descriptive about the location? Im ready to kill the beep as well....


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

I wired in an override switch for the cargo light. You can check out my how-to with pics here:

http://p085.ezboard.com/ftunfsfrm41.showMessage?topicID=1629.topic

Is there a downside to unplugging that wire and stopping the beep beep? I'm just wondering if that affects anything else.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

the cargo light will go off on its own around 5 minutes... in acc...

and it's good that you've disconnected the buzzer for acc, you shouldn't leave the key in the ON position for long periods of time unless the engine is running...


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

My cargo light never turns off as long as a door is open. That's what was driving me nuts.

I left my switch turned on Wednesday night, and the next morning my battery was almost completely dead. It wouldn't even try to crank. Sad thing is, I did this even though my ding-ding is still working.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

if you just want to turn the cargo light off when you have the door open, just flip the bed light switch on and then off again. This will turn it off. I do it all the time.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

No - there are NO disadvantages to unplugging that plug... I don't have an alarm, so I don't know if it affects it...

As for the cargo light - now that I don't have to put the ignition to "ON" - the cargo light turns off - it was only in the "ON" position that it wouldn't turn off..

I have, however forgot the keys in the car because there is no "Annoying Beep"

So - I like it, but I can see why Nissan put an "idiot" beep for the key!


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

If you know the wires for that beep, I would think it shouldnt be hard to connect it to a switch. This way it wil beep so you dont forget your keys, but flip the switch and the beeps stop so you can sit with your doors open. I would like to wire both that and the cargo bed light to switches so I could toggle them on and off, but those will be mods for later. :jump:


----------



## Nick74 (Aug 21, 2010)

*don't unplug if you tow...*

Just wanted to give you all a heads up! I have an 05 titan that I use to tow my pop up camper. ALL the lights worked on the camper except the blinkers. After checking every single fuse I could find, I realized that my dummy buzzer for the door ajar wasn't working. I went to this forum for the answer to that and guess what....now my blinkers work on my trailer! Sooo, if you unplug the dummy buzzer, your trailer lights may be affected!


----------

